# Custom R32 LED Rear Lights



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

For those who may be interested...

Sorry for picture quality but taken with my phone 

Had a couple of hours spare this morning (recovering from a little hangover :chuckle: ) so decided to dig out the R32 lights I'd been lent.

Spacing needs adjusting as the PCB is actually the one from the R33 units but what do you think?

Sidelights;



















Brakes;



















Both;



















Video - click on pic;


Matt.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

GIMME! :clap:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MarkMcQ said:


> GIMME! :clap:


lol. These are Bajie's lights, just using them as a template.
If there's still enough interest I'd let someone else run with them.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm definitely interested in a set if you're going to do a run on them.
My back lights are pissing in water just now, so I need to take them out anyway. Putting a lovely set of those back in instead would be grand.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Interest is still there Matt


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

How far do you guys want me to go?

At the moment it's actually very simple to use the R33 design and just modify it for the R32 (sidelights/brakes) but you can have a different design / pattern if you want.
I can also look at making the indicators LED's as well, looks quite simple.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Definitely indicators.

I think the way the R33 ones were done was spot on so if its that easy to modify for the R32, and you have the templates, game on ...


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

matt j said:


> How far do you guys want me to go?
> 
> At the moment it's actually very simple to use the R33 design and just modify it for the R32 (sidelights/brakes) but you can have a different design / pattern if you want.
> I can also look at making the indicators LED's as well, looks quite simple.


Also interested as well. Either DIY kit or compete set. LED-indicators are must and I would't mind if it had a red foglight. Don't care for the reversing lights. How much are you looking for DIY set!?! I can handle a soldering iron with instructions.

Let's start a list again, like those R33 sets had. OK!?!

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. 
5.
6.
7. 
8.
9.
10.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Domo-kun said:


> Also interested as well. Either DIY kit or compete set. LED-indicators are must and I would't mind if it had a red foglight. Don't care for the reversing lights.


I don't have a car/template to use for the fog and reverse lamps, Bajie lent me a set of R32 rear lights to use as templates which is why I can do the side/brake/indicators.

Cost wise, I'd have to speak to the electronics company and then see how many people were interested - if it's just the side/brake/indicators, I would take a guess at them being somewhere around £100-£120 for a DIY kit.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

yes please!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

As previous thread/PM's before Matt, I'm still very interested in these mate.

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5. Snowfiend
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

I'd like to offer my services to run with it, however 1) I dont know much about electronics and b) my workload is crazy from Dec-Mar so I dont know if I could put in the time needed....maybe we should have a chat about it if no one else wants to step forward ?

My preference would be to include the indicator but not worry about the fog lamps, I use the two outer rear lights as my fog light(s) with a dashboard switch, rather then a nasty stick on foglamp.

We've got to get these done !!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

My car is more than happy to guinnea pig as I want to be running these lights, its just a matter of getting up to matt to test them as there is no way I am messing around with the electronics in the car 
I know its a matter of removing/replacing the old clusters but it just has "Danger" written all over it if I do it ...


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Matt are you ever doing some for the 34?

Would be intrested.

Graham


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Bajie said:


> My car is more than happy to guinnea pig as I want to be running these lights, its just a matter of getting up to matt to test them as there is no way I am messing around with the electronics in the car
> I know its a matter of removing/replacing the old clusters but it just has "Danger" written all over it if I do it ...


Bajie - I've got no probs with that mate, but I think there is a bit of work needed on the PCB, dealing with the electronics company etc which Matt hasnt got the time to do.....you Volunteering ? :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5. Snowfiend
6. Kismetcapitan
7.
8.
9.
10.

Would be absolutely perfect if the turn indicators can be done as well. I'm sure there's someplace in Korea that we could outsource to, but I don't know if they'd do a run this small. I really want to contribute but I'm overemployed at the moment and don't have a break in the action until May.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> Bajie - I've got no probs with that mate, but I think there is a bit of work needed on the PCB, dealing with the electronics company etc which Matt hasnt got the time to do.....you Volunteering ? :chuckle:


I can arrange any meetings with the electronics company if there is a volunteer. 
I'll happily design the PCB's and load resistors for the indicators etc (This saves huge design costs) but...
I don't have the time to do conversions myself so it's a DIY kit or someone else setting up a little sideline business?
It's not difficult to do the conversion, it just takes time.

Graham,
I don't have an R34 cluster to strip apart but if anyone has one spare (even damaged) I'll give it a go?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5. Snowfiend
6. Kismetcapitan
7. Juhiss
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

matt j said:


> I can arrange any meetings with the electronics company if there is a volunteer.
> I'll happily design the PCB's and load resistors for the indicators etc (This saves huge design costs) but...
> I don't have the time to do conversions myself so it's a DIY kit or someone else setting up a little sideline business?
> It's not difficult to do the conversion, it just takes time.
> ...



Matt - Arhhhh ok I get ya. Ok cool I'd be happy for just a DIY kit then....assume it's not hard to disassemble the standard cluster and wire them in ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> Matt - Arhhhh ok I get ya. Ok cool I'd be happy for just a DIY kit then....assume it's not hard to disassemble the standard cluster and wire them in ?


Looks much easier on the 32 compared to the 33.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

matt j said:


> Looks much easier on the 32 compared to the 33.


now he tells us 33 owners :chairshot lol very impressed with his kit for the 33s and it was simple enough as long as long as u have a table,an oven and patience.oh and a wife/girlfriend/lover who wont freak when u fit them in the oven :chuckle:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5. Snowfiend
6. Kismetcapitan
7. Juhiss
8. LAURENCE
9.
10.


What does the DIY entail sorry Matt?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

LAURENCE said:


> What does the DIY entail sorry Matt?


Hi Loz,

The DIY kit would contain the following;
1. 6 x Printed Circuit Boards populated with LED's and resistors etc.
2. Load Resistors to allow correct operation of indicators.
3. A 'how to' guide or like with the R33's it'll just be hosted on the web.

That's about it really, hardest part is stripping the lenses off to mount the PCB's.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

[QUOTE 
1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5. Snowfiend
6. Kismetcapitan
7. Juhiss
8. LAURENCE
9. Highside
10.


[/QUOTE]

Definitely interested.
Don't mind paying a deposit or cash up front to help get things off the ground. (don't know how the 33 ones were dealt with so this might be a given anyway)


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

What's the score with the reverse and fog lamps on the R32?

Can someone post a pic of the rear of the 32?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Reverse lights are seperate, small plastic case on the left hand side of the numberplate.

Fog light is usually an aftermarket lamp stuck on, use the outer rings of the rear lights on a switch or as shown below on the right hand side of the numberplate.

Indicators are in between the rear circular lamps.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I personally wouldn't want the fog lights to be part of the clusters. I'm quite happy with my separate lamp, jammed up behind the bumper, that gets velcro'd in place for special occasions (MOT).


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


>


If I can get the dimensions of the lights either side of the number plate, they can be converted to be reverse one side and fog the other, or even fog & reverse both sides.

Basically, you all need to decide whats the best solution for the conversion and I'll design to suit everyones needs.

Are the lamps next to the number plate removable, anyone have a spare (knackered would be ok) unit?

Cheers.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got a broken one, the unit and dimensions are still intact it's only the outer cover thats cracked. 
I'm only still interested if the fog lights can be intergrated into the clusters, not as one of the reversing lamps or I a 'stuck on' fog light.
Drop me a pm with your details if you want me to post you the light.
Dan.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm happy with DIY...if I were unemployed, I'd say hell, send me all the parts and I'll assemble them myself in a DIY asian sweatshop for everyone (my living room )....sadly, I barely get enough time off to shag the missus, let alone work on any of the garage toys.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

highside said:


> Drop me a pm with your details if you want me to post you the light.
> Dan.


PM sent.

Kismet - lol mate.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

highside said:


> I'm only still interested if the fog lights can be intergrated into the clusters, not as one of the reversing lamps or I a 'stuck on' fog light.





Major_Sarcasm said:


> I personally wouldn't want the fog lights to be part of the clusters. I'm quite happy with my separate lamp, jammed up behind the bumper, that gets velcro'd in place for special occasions (MOT).


Interesting. Might need two versions then...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Interesting. Might need two versions then...


That's no problem but you'd need to cover the different design/tooling costs...


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

If you guys are talking about the brakelight mod, that's done on the loom itself by splicing in the fogswitch wire using two diodes on each light, so it won't have any effect on the custom lights themselves, and only one design would be needed.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

foglight? on the rear main lamps? is there one on the stock version? I thought only the R33/R34 had them.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MarkMcQ said:


> If you guys are talking about the brakelight mod, that's done on the loom itself by splicing in the fogswitch wire using two diodes on each light, so it won't have any effect on the custom lights themselves, and only one design would be needed.


I was under the impression he wanted extra LED's forming the fog lamp.

Makes far more sense to use the offside reverse lamp as a fog or even half split them, fog and reverse both sides?


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh the irony...... we needed a broken light which has been sitting under the stairs for about 2 months, I get home, can't find it, so I ring the bird to see what she knows and guess what, shes chucked it last week because it was BROKEN GGGRRRRRR.
Anyway, as per Matts original request if someones got one can they please contact him unless he states otherwise.
With regards to the operation of them I dont know how I want/expect them to work as I'm not mechanically minded but I dont want my car to look any different from standard ie no stuck on lamps and not differnet colour reversing lamps. If I'm the only one to want them like this and the cost/hours prove to be too much then so be it. Obviously you've got to follow the majority and if they're not how I want them then it doesn't matter.
Keep us updated as to whats 'do-able' and for how much


----------



## Inca (Mar 28, 2002)

matt j said:


> I can arrange any meetings with the electronics company if there is a volunteer.
> I'll happily design the PCB's and load resistors for the indicators etc (This saves huge design costs) but...
> I don't have the time to do conversions myself so it's a DIY kit or someone else setting up a little sideline business?
> It's not difficult to do the conversion, it just takes time.


Hi I will probably have a fair amount of time come the new year 

I'm happy to help in some sort of capacity. Not much electronics knowledge (apart from a module during 1st yr of uni - which was over 10 years ago!), but could probably do some conversions etc. 
Like I mentioned to you via pm Matt, I have a couple of contacts who have their own electronics manufacturing facilities, one in the UK and one in China, who may be able to help, so I could speak to them to find costs if you already have a design.

plus put me down for a kit too :chuckle: 

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5. Snowfiend
6. Kismetcapitan
7. Juhiss
8. LAURENCE
9. Highside
10.Inca


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi Inca, you have a PM mate.
Matt.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

UP UP UP!!!

Where do we go with this DIY kit!?! When can I get mine 

1. MarkMcQ
2. Bajie
3. Domo-kun
4. Major_Sarcasm (DIY)
5. Snowfiend
6. Kismetcapitan
7. Juhiss
8. LAURENCE
9. Highside
10.Inca


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Domo-kun said:


> Where do we go with this DIY kit!?! When can I get mine


One of 2 ways really, I can finish off the design and let someone run with the group buy or *Inca* has said he's thinking of doing his own conversion and then running a group buy. (Totally different design/electronics Co. etc)
I'm not really bothered either way as I'm not in it to make money, it's just a bit of a hobby to me.

Matt.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Matt - Yep I'm still up for them if you are able to finish the design ? No offence Inca but Matt's already done the R33 ones which turned out great.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

If Inca wants to develop a kit, I'm not in business or competition, I'll gladly step back and let someone else have a bash.

It's really not rocket science but maybe his contacts could get them cheaper for you guys???

I'm happy to do the design, in fact most of it is already done.

I just need to do a couple of things to continue;

Has someone got a spare/broken reverse light (either side will do) that I can use for a template?

Not just the lense but the housing too.
Some one must have replaced one over the years...


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd rather go with your design, Matt. Simply because your '33 design looked the nuts and you've already done the legwork.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Whats happening with this? Just wondering how long it'll be before these are available?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Erm, well... actually nothing is happening with it at the moment.

Wouldn't take much to complete but have a few other things on the go.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok well I know someone whos been doing LED bike tail lights indicators etc for the last 10 years or so, has all his own equipment to do it (has done stuff for endurance teams in motorbike racing too)

What's left to do in order to have them ready? I can give him a call and see if he's up for doing it and how much he'd want


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

matt j said:


> Erm, well... actually nothing is happening with it at the moment.
> 
> Wouldn't take much to complete but have a few other things on the go.


Ooh come on Matt, finish the DIY kit. I need a set :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

mifn21 said:


> What's left to do in order to have them ready? I can give him a call and see if he's up for doing it and how much he'd want


Just a bit of final design work for the PCB's - the brake and side lights are done, just haven't got round to the indicators, reverse or fog lamps yet.
Like I said, just got too much on at the moment


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

i am bringing this back from the dead... 


my R32 tail lights are horrible. any way i could get a set of DIY set up for just the taillights? do not need the back up lights.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah im still sat here with a wad of cash just waiting for someone i can give it to for a set of these........


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Sorry but they still need a bit of work but I did make a good start on the R32 prototype conversion...














































The results were quite good and would be much better with a bit of tweeking by the electronics company.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

take your time, I'm not going anywhere and ten years from now I'll still be driving my R32 so as soon as these are ready, I'm buying!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Toby, give me a 'few' weeks to get something out the way and then I'll be able to dedicate more time to getting them finished. After that, if there's enough interest I'll request a group buy from the electronics co. if the admin agrees.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi Mat.
put me down for a set.
cheers cokey


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

Any update..


----------

